

Google Copresence APIs for Chrome - thelicx
https://developer.chrome.com/apps/copresence

======
dragonwriter
This API (chrome.copresence) appears to be a publish/subscribe interface,
there also appears to be a connection-oriented interface, the
chrome.copresenceSocket.

[https://developer.chrome.com/apps/copresenceSocket](https://developer.chrome.com/apps/copresenceSocket)

